# M2/R2 Tutorial (VIDEO)



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Many people have requested this, and here it is, a tutorial for M2/R2.

Introduction:





Part 1:





Part 2:





Part 3:





Part 4:





Part 5:


----------



## Gparker (Apr 11, 2009)

you should make some example solves. very good tutorial. it would be better with all of the algorithms in the description.

and congrats on being the first person to do an R2 tutorial


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Gparker said:


> you should make some example solves. very good tutorial. it would be better with all of the algorithms in the description.
> 
> and congrats on being the first person to do an R2 tutorial



OK, I just put the R2 algs in the description of Part 4.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 12, 2009)

I liked the explanation for M2, particularly your explanation of the setup moves. The setup moves always mess me up...

...which is why I don't find R2 appealing. The setup moves look cumbersome and complicated.

Thank you for the great tutorials. I'll try to get my first BLD attempt by the end of this month (thanks to you).


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> I liked the explanation for M2, particularly your explanation of the setup moves. The setup moves always mess me up...
> 
> ...which is why I don't find R2 appealing. The setup moves look cumbersome and complicated.
> 
> Thank you for the great tutorials. I'll try to get my first BLD attempt by the end of this month (thanks to you).



You're welcome. I'm glad my videos could be of use to you.


----------



## luisda2994 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry, but I just don't get the algorithm for R2 when the target sticker is on the back at BLU, could you write it down?


----------



## chris410 (Oct 25, 2011)

subscribed, I would like to learn BLD and have been reviewing some write-ups and videos so I will watch yours when I get some time. One area (and I suppose it is because I am new to BLD) is learning the memo process in terms of how to identify the cycles and problem areas. Example memos and solves are extremely useful so if you feel like posting some example memo and solves I find them to be very helpful. Looking forward to watching these so thanks in advance!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 25, 2011)

To the above two people, byu doesn't post here anymore. This thread is also over 2.5 years old.


----------



## jaywong88 (Oct 31, 2011)

wow..this video is great...it's help alot


----------



## Piyush1905 (Jun 10, 2019)

well, do something . it is saying video unavailable


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 10, 2019)

Piyush1905 said:


> well, do something . it is saying video unavailable


OP last logged in around 8 years ago, there are newer Videos for M2(and I'm more than sure they show up higher than this thread) and R2 is highly frowned upon nowadays. What do you expect him to do


----------

